# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2009

## karihoo

Tänään Ruoholahdesta klo 17:18 Mellunmäkeen lähtevässä metrossa oli linjakilvet sekaisin, viimeisessä vaunussa nro 115 sivukilvet väittivät määränpääksi Vuosaari ja päätykilvissä oli Mellunmäki. Muita vaunuja en ehtinyt näkemään, mikä tilanne niissä oli.

----------


## HKL 85

oliko peruskorjattu,vai peruskorjaamaton vaunu? :Confused:

----------


## hylje

Metrojärjestelmässä jotain ongelmia, puoli neljän maissa Mellunmäen haarassa 4min vuoroväli (normaalisti 8) ja ilmeisesti Vuosaaressa ei yhtään. Katkos aiheutti myös yhden noin viidentoista minuutin vuorovälin toiseen suuntaan.

Mitä kävi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä kävi?





> kello kolmen aikoihin Ruoholahdessa sattunut vaunurikko pysäytti liikenteen hetkeksi. Metroliikenne myöhästeli vielä iltapäivällä.


Linkki koko juttuun

----------


## Albert

> Metrojärjestelmässä jotain ongelmia, puoli neljän maissa Mellunmäen haarassa


Mellunmäen haarassa on ollut usein ongelmia varsinkin aamulla. Kertoo "syväkurkkuni", joka kyllä ymmärtää erittäin hyvin aikataulujen päälle. 
Viime talvenakin hän Myllypurossa sai usein odottaa 20 min (8 min vuoroväli).
Kysyttyäni "metrolta" sähköpostitse erästä tiettyä päivää ja kellonaikaa, sain vastauksena, että *mitään poikkeavaa ei ollut tapahtunut* silloin. Siis 20 min vuoroväli, kun olisi pitänyt olla 8 min  :Eek:

----------


## vko

Itse saavuin Rautatientorin laiturille klo 15.03, jolloin laiturilla oli jo hieman normaalia enemmän porukkaa odottelemassa metroa idän suuntaan. Muutamaa sekuntia aiemmin saapui Ruoholahteen menevä metro joka odotteli asemalla lähtölupaa kolmisen minuuttia. Seuraava metro länteen saapui reilun 2 minuutin kuluttua. Noin klo 15.11 saapui Vuosaaren metro jonka lastausta säesti metrovalvomon "seuraava juna minuutin kuluttua"-kuulutus. Kaisaniemessä, Hakaniemessä ja Sörnäisissä kuljettaja antoi tulla nauhalta "tämä juna on täynnä"-kuulutukset ja laitureilla odottavien matkustajien määrää ensimmäisestä vaunusta havainnoineena eivät läheskään kaikki kyytiin mahtuneetkaan. Siilitiellekin joutui moni jäämään odottelemaan perässä tulevia metroja, lähes kaikki kun pyrkivät ensimmäiseen vaunuun.

----------


## Antero Alku

Sotku jatkui näköjään pitkin iltaa. Klo 16 jälkeen nousin Itäkeskuksesta keskustaan menevään junaan, joka ajoi erittäin verkkaisesti. Itäväylän autoliikenne tuntui hurjan vauhdikkaalta. Kun jäin pois Sörnäisissä 16:18, itään päin menevä laituri oli täynnä porukkaa laiturialueen portaiden päähän seinien nurkkien välille kuviteltua viivaa myöten. Arvasin, että hidastelun syynä oli Ruoholahden suuntaan pakkautuvat junat.

Kun palasin kotiinpäin, Sörkän asiakasopastetaulu itään näytti 15 min odotusaikaa klo 19:00, kun edellinen juna oli juuri mennyt. Seuraava juna itään lähtikin klo 19:17 ja tupaten täytenä.

Varsinainen hupi oli Itäkeskuksessa, jonne tulin 19:28 ja juna jatkoi Mellunmäkeen 19:30. Sillä klo 19:40 oli oman junani jälkeen Itäkeskuksesta lähtenyt 4 vuoroa ja vasta sitten tauluun ilmestyi viesti seuraavasta junasta 4 minuutin kuluttua.

Olen muuten väittänyt aikaisemmin, että metron nykyinen kulunvalvonta on tehty 2,5 minuutin vuorovälille. M.O.T.

Antero

PS: Jos epäilyttää, minulla on asiasta sarjakuva.  :Smile:

----------


## karihoo

Tänään iltapäiväviiden aikoihin otettiin yksikkö M103-104 pois linjalta (Mellunmäestä tyhjänä varikolle), toisessa vaunussa ajomoottorit oli pois käytöstä. Juna jatkoi ruuhkaliikenteen loppuajan kahdella yksiköllä.

----------


## Saaresi

> Tänään iltapäiväviiden aikoihin otettiin yksikkö M103-104 pois linjalta (Mellunmäestä tyhjänä varikolle), toisessa vaunussa ajomoottorit oli pois käytöstä. Juna jatkoi ruuhkaliikenteen loppuajan kahdella yksiköllä.


Telikäyttöyksikön sulakkeet paukkunut muutamaankin otteeseen lähipäivinä..Toivotaan että vika on nyt lopullisesti saatu korjatuksi  :Wink:

----------


## GT8N

Eilen oli 07.34 Vuosaaresta lähteneessä vuorossa M200 runko. Tänään samassa vuorossa oli taas saneeraamaton vakkarirunko (nokkajuna+perus+nokkajuna).

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään 10.2.2009 klo 10:36 Kulosaaressa lännestä Kulosaaren asemalle matkalla yksinäinen vaunupari, jonka määränpäänä oli Siemens. Valitettavasti ei ollut aikaa kaivaa kameraa ja kuvata tätä ilmestystä ja havainnoida vaununumeroita.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Villinä arvauksena kyseessä on Siemensin jonkinlaisia automaattitestejä.

----------


## HKL 85

päivällä ( noin tunti sitten) tuli ruoholahdessa ovivika junaan 103-104,102-101,106-105(nokkajunat), jonka takia koko junaliikenne takkuili. Itse olin rautatientorilla metrossa, kun kuljettaja pani kuulutuksen; hyvät matkustajat, metroliikenne takkuilee ovivian takia, pääsemme kohta jatkamaan matkaa. liikenne palasi normaaliksi noin 15 minuutin kuluttua :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> päivällä ( noin tunti sitten) tuli ruoholahdessa ovivika junaan 103-104,102-101,106-105(nokkajunat), jonka takia koko junaliikenne takkuili. Itse olin rautatientorilla metrossa, kun kuljettaja pani kuulutuksen; hyvät matkustajat, metroliikenne takkuilee ovivian takia, pääsemme kohta jatkamaan matkaa. liikenne palasi normaaliksi noin 15 minuutin kuluttua


Ovivika oli kylläkin tuon edellä kulkeneessa junassa, joka sekin koostui peruskorjaamattomista vaunupareista. Matkustin itse sillä ei-nokkajunalla, joka kulki noin 8 minuuttia myöhässä. Päivän uutinen toki on se, että liikenteessä oli täysipituinen Nokkajuna.

----------


## Albert

12.02.: Vaunuparissa 119-120 on edelleen sama Hesarin mainosteippaus elokuulta 2007.

----------


## rvk1249

> 12.02.: Vaunuparissa 119-120 on edelleen sama Hesarin mainosteippaus elokuulta 2007.


Nyt (28.3.2009 klo 18.30) 120 meni salaa asemalta ohi toiseen suuntaan kuin minä, ja huomasin vain perän 120:stä, ja se mainosti FANTAa.

----------


## Albert

Sillä lailla. Vielä viime viikolla muistan nähneeni "kansainvälisen".

----------


## Saaresi

http://www.saaresi.1g.fi/kuvat/metro/280309_fanta/

Fantametroa kuvattuna Mellunmäen asemalta 28.3.2009.

----------


## aki

Viime päivinä olen liikkunut tavallista useammin metrolla eikä silmiini ole osunut enää yhtään saneeraamatonta M100-junaa, onko peruskorjaukset edenneet jo loppusuoralle eli viimeisetkin saneeraamattomat yksiköt ovat poistuneet liikenteestä? Kuinkas on nokkajunan 101-106 laita, vieläkö se säilyy liikenteessä vai odottaako sitä romutus?

----------


## Compact

> Kuinkas on nokkajunan 101-106 laita, vieläkö se säilyy liikenteessä vai odottaako sitä romutus?


Maanantaina näin nokkajunan vaunuja linjalla, junassa taisi olla mukana rungot 101+102 ja 105+106 sekä niiden välissä oli jokin sarjajunan runko.

----------


## SD202

> Viime päivinä olen liikkunut tavallista useammin metrolla eikä silmiini ole osunut enää yhtään saneeraamatonta M100-junaa, onko peruskorjaukset edenneet jo loppusuoralle eli viimeisetkin saneeraamattomat yksiköt ovat poistuneet liikenteestä? Kuinkas on nokkajunan 101-106 laita, vieläkö se säilyy liikenteessä vai odottaako sitä romutus?


Itse näin vielä pari viikkoa sitten ainakin vaunut 181-184 saneeraamattomina liikenteessä noiden nokkajunien lisäksi.

----------


## MaZo

> Viime päivinä olen liikkunut tavallista useammin metrolla eikä silmiini ole osunut enää yhtään saneeraamatonta M100-junaa, onko peruskorjaukset edenneet jo loppusuoralle eli viimeisetkin saneeraamattomat yksiköt ovat poistuneet liikenteestä? Kuinkas on nokkajunan 101-106 laita, vieläkö se säilyy liikenteessä vai odottaako sitä romutus?


Sarjajunia on vielä muutama vaunupari peruskorjaamatta, En osaa sanoa tarkkaa lukemaa, mutta alle 4. (5 vko/vp kierrolla kaikkien pitäisi olla heinäkuussa valmiita)
Nokkajunan vaunuparit pysyvät liikenteessä automaattiajoon siirtymiseen saakka, sillä edellytyksellä etteivät hajoa.

----------


## Albert

> Nokkajunan vaunuparit pysyvät liikenteessä automaattiajoon siirtymiseen saakka, sillä edellytyksellä etteivät hajoa.


Varmaan ne kuitenkin ovat edelleen "huoltokierrossa" mukana?

----------


## MaZo

> Varmaan ne kuitenkin ovat edelleen "huoltokierrossa" mukana?


Luonnollisesti. Ovat vain hieman herkempiä vikaantumaan kuin sarjajunat.

----------


## GT8N

28.4.
104+103+106+105+102+101 ajossa.

29.4. Aamuruuhkassa jokin juna hajosi Herttoniemeen n. puoleksi tunniksi, minkä vuoksi liikenne takkuili loppupäivän.

----------


## juhanahi

Peruskorjaamattomien M100-sarjajunien aika Helsingin metroliikenteessä on ollut ohi viime viikosta lähtien. Torstaina Otanmäelle remppaan lähti 183 ja huomenna tiistaina reissuun lähtee myös 184.

Kyseinen vaunupari on 39. peruskorjauksessa käyvä yksikkö, joten peruskorjaamattomia M100:ia on liikenteessä enää 3 kpl. Ne ovat, kuten arvata saattaa, Nokkajunan vaunut 101-106. Niille tehdään lähiaikoina pientä ehostusta metrovarikolla, mutta samanmoista peruskorjausta niille ei tehdä.

----------


## ultrix

>   Nokkajunan vaunut 101-106. Niille tehdään lähiaikoina pientä ehostusta metrovarikolla, mutta samanmoista peruskorjausta niille ei tehdä.


Tietääkö joku, aiotaanko Nokkajuna tai edes yksi vaunupari museoida, ja mahdollistaisiko tuleva kulunvalvonta museoliikenteen nokkajunalla ilman automaattia (edes Roihupellon koestusraiteella)?

----------


## juhanahi

Käsitykseni mukaan Nokkajunan (tai ainakin osan siitä) säästämiselle ollaan varsin myötämielisiä. 

Opastimet ja pakkopysäytysmagneetit löytyvät metroradalta jatkossakin, ja uudet elektroniset asetinlaitteet mahdollistavat myös automaatittoman junan liikennöinnin. Ymmärtääkseni liikennöinti olisi teknisiesti ottaen mahdollista jopa automaattijunien seassa, mutta käytännössä automaatin hoitaman normaaliliikenteen sekaan ei tietenkään mahdu.

----------


## MaZo

> Tietääkö joku, aiotaanko Nokkajuna tai edes yksi vaunupari museoida, ja mahdollistaisiko tuleva kulunvalvonta museoliikenteen nokkajunalla ilman automaattia (edes Roihupellon koestusraiteella)?


Nokkajunille tehtävää ehostusta on suunniteltu nimenomaan sitä silmällä pitäen, että mahdollinen entisöinti ja museoiminen on mahdollista. Säästettävien vaunuparien määrä on ainakin itselleni epäselvä, mutta todennäköisesti ainakin yksi vaunupari muuttuu varaosiksi.

----------


## juhanahi

> Torstaina Otanmäelle remppaan lähti 183 ja huomenna tiistaina reissuun lähtee myös 184.


http://www.seisake.net/uudetkuvat.php?u=2009-06-23

----------


## Albert

7.2009. Sahaajankadun metrosillan perustukset ovat jälleen korjauksessa. Nyt myös korjataan siltapilareita. Perustuksia korjattiin edellisen kerran jo aikaa sitten (en muistakaan).
Mahtaakohan siellä jokin mättää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 7.2009. Sahaajankadun metrosillan perustukset ovat jälleen korjauksessa. Nyt myös korjataan siltapilareita. Perustuksia korjattiin edellisen kerran jo aikaa sitten (en muistakaan).
> Mahtaakohan siellä jokin mättää.


Siellä mättää ikuinen rapautuva betoni ja mennyt suuruudenhulluus tehdä siltapilareista mahdollisimman ohuet (=liian heikot). Niillä kun oli tarkoitus todistella Valmetin alumiinijunien erinomaisuutta.

Käytännössä pilarit tehdään kokonaan uudestaan. Kun vanhan pilarin ympärille valetaan hyvin raudoitettu noin 150 mm paksu uusi pilari, se on jo itsessään vahvempi kuin entinen ja on yhdentekevää, vaikka vanha pilari rapautuisi sisältä pois.

Pahiten rapautunut pilari muuten vahvistettiin jo viime vuonna teräskuorella. Ja eiköhän ensi kesänä vahvistusoperaatio tehdä Siilitiellä. Samalla varmaan poistetaan siltojen alta 6 liityntäpysäköintipaikkaa, koska pilarien välistä ajaminen muuttuu käytännössä mahdottomaksi. Sehän sopii hyvin asemalla, jossa liityntäpysäköinnin käyttö on jo nyt yli 100 %.

Antero

----------


## karihoo

Kappas, jotenkin arvelin mielessäni vahvistusten liittyvän tulevaan Roihupellon uuteen Metroasemaan. Olen toki mielelläni väärässä jos asiasta on parempaa tietoa.

----------


## aki

Havainto Ke 29.7

Vaunuun 122 on asennettu välilasit/pleksit ovivälikköjen ja matkustamon väliin, lisäksi välilaseihin on kiinnitetty ilmeisesti mainostelineet jotka eivät kuitenkaan olleet vielä käytössä vaan olivat peitetty, nämä lasit/pleksit oli asennettu vain toiselle puolelle vaunua? Lisäksi kattoon oli asennettu 4 kpl. puoliympyrän muotoisia valvontakameroita! Tullaankohan kaikki vaunut jatkossa varustamaan samalla tavalla? Ainakin nuo valvontakamerat vaunuissa ovat tervetullut parannus!

----------


## MaZo

> Havainto Ke 29.7
> 
> Vaunuun 122 on asennettu välilasit/pleksit ovivälikköjen ja matkustamon väliin, lisäksi välilaseihin on kiinnitetty ilmeisesti mainostelineet jotka eivät kuitenkaan olleet vielä käytössä vaan olivat peitetty, nämä lasit/pleksit oli asennettu vain toiselle puolelle vaunua? Lisäksi kattoon oli asennettu 4 kpl. puoliympyrän muotoisia valvontakameroita! Tullaankohan kaikki vaunut jatkossa varustamaan samalla tavalla? Ainakin nuo valvontakamerat vaunuissa ovat tervetullut parannus!


Kaikkiin vaunuihin on tulossa välilasit lisähärpäkkeineen sekä valvontakamerat.

----------


## aki

Ti 4.8

Iltapäivällä puoli kolmen maissa oli liikenteessä kahden vaunuparin M200-sarjan juna.

----------


## Saaresi

> Ti 4.8
> 
> Iltapäivällä puoli kolmen maissa oli liikenteessä kahden vaunuparin M200-sarjan juna.


Hetkellinen kalustopula..

----------


## GT8N

Tulin tänään vaunulla 127 Kampista Itäkeskukseen. Kuulutukset olivat hauskaa kuunneltavaa. Rautatientorin kuulutus tuli hiukan päällekäin, niin kuin kaikuna. Kuulosti tyylikkäältä.  :Very Happy:  Hakaniemi kuulutettiin kaksi kertaa ja Siilitie neljä kertaa, viimeisen kerran hiukan ennen Roihupeltoa. Itäkeksuksessa sitten: "Itäkeskus tämä juna jatkaa... Itäkeskus ...tåget fortsätter till Nordsjö".  :Confused:   :Laughing:

----------


## Albert

26.8.: Viilarintien sivussa Myllärintien risteyksen paikkeilla on iät ja ajat ollut korkeat pinot puupölkkyisiä raide-elementtejä. Nyt elementit on parissa päivässä purettu. Teräs tietenkin otetaan tarkasti talteen viimeistä pulttia myöten. Mutta ongelmajäte (puupölkyt) on kasattu metsän puolelle. Sinneköhän mahtanevat jäädä?
Metrosilloilta kai nuo elementit ovat peräisin.

----------


## juhanahi

Metron sivuja on uusittu: http://www.hkl.fi/metro

Uusi sisältö on toistaiseksi vasta suomenkielisillä sivuilla, mutta ruotsia ja englantiakin nähtäneen lähiaikoina.

----------


## GT8N

Ei ehkä varsinainen havainto, mutta vaunuja 101-106 en ole nähnyt liikenteessä moneen kuukauteen. Ovatkohan ne parhaillaan "kevytsaneerauksessa"?

----------


## Saaresi

> Ei ehkä varsinainen havainto, mutta vaunuja 101-106 en ole nähnyt liikenteessä moneen kuukauteen. Ovatkohan ne parhaillaan "kevytsaneerauksessa"?


Kevytsaneerauksella tarkoitetaan tässä tapauksessa lähinnä ulkonäöllistä kohennusta.

Nokkajunat ovat olleet tässä tilassa nyt heinäkuun alusta asti..Luultavasti kuukauden parin sisään ovat liikenteessä..

----------


## MaZo

> Ei ehkä varsinainen havainto, mutta vaunuja 101-106 en ole nähnyt liikenteessä moneen kuukauteen. Ovatkohan ne parhaillaan "kevytsaneerauksessa"?





> Kevytsaneerauksella tarkoitetaan tässä tapauksessa lähinnä ulkonäöllistä kohennusta.
> 
> Nokkajunat ovat olleet tässä tilassa nyt heinäkuun alusta asti..Luultavasti kuukauden parin sisään ovat liikenteessä..


Vaunupari 105 on jo tällä hetkellä varattu linjalle -tilassa, 101 ja 103 ovat vielä kesken. Toisen näistä pitäisi kuitenkin valmistua piakoin, ehkä jo tällä viikolla ja linjalla pitäisikin kohta näkyä taas tuplanokkaa.
Toisessa keskeneräisistä vaunupareista (veikkaan 103, kun en muista kummassa) on jotain vikaa ja se palaa liikenteeseen vasta myöhemmin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:34 ----------

Vastoin veikkaustani 101 on vielä korjauksessa vian vuoksi. 103 ja 105 ovat aikaisintaan huomenna liikenteessä, jos kalustotilanne niin edellyttää.

----------


## aki

Ja tänään 9.9 sitten liikenteessä nelivaunuinen nokkajuna kokoonpanolla 103+104+105+106

----------


## Markku K

> Pahiten rapautunut pilari muuten vahvistettiin jo viime vuonna teräskuorella.


Oletko muuten tietoinen mikä aiheutti tuon rapautumisen?
a) aika ja huono betoni
b) pyöräkuormaaja
 :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lauantaina 12.9. liikenteessä tuplanokka M104-M103+M106-M105. Havaittu mm. Vuosaaren haaralla.

----------


## rvk1249

Poikkeusinfo kertoo, että metrolla on kalustopula. Tänään 24.9. on liikenteessä ruuhka-aikaan myös lyhyitä junia.

----------


## MaZo

> Poikkeusinfo kertoo, että metrolla on kalustopula. Tänään 24.9. on liikenteessä ruuhka-aikaan myös lyhyitä junia.


Liikenteessä on yksi lyhyt juna, 103+105, vuorossa 14. Kolmas nokkajunavaunupari on edelleen korjattavana.

----------


## GT8N

Eilenkin (23.9.) oli lyhyt nokkarunko liikenteessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lauantai 26.9.2009

Nokkajunan vaunut M103+M104 ja M105+M106 jälleen liikenteessä, tälläkin kertaa havainto Vuosaaren haaralta. Parilliset vaunut kulkivat ohjaamo itää kohti, muut kuin Nokkajunathan ovat toisin päin.

----------


## ultrix

Eilinen havainto n. klo 20: metrojuna seisoi sisävalot osin himmennettyinä niin, että ensimmäinen vaunupari oli Kulosaaren asemalla ja loput vaunuparit linjalla. Suuntana länsi. Stevari pyöri junan edessä ja puhui matkapuhelimeen. Allejäänti vai jotain muuta?

----------


## Markku K

> Eilinen havainto n. klo 20: metrojuna seisoi sisävalot osin himmennettyinä niin, että ensimmäinen vaunupari oli Kulosaaren asemalla ja loput vaunuparit linjalla. Suuntana länsi. Stevari pyöri junan edessä ja puhui matkapuhelimeen. Allejäänti vai jotain muuta?


Kyseessä oli luvaton radallakulkija KS-HN välillä.
Junan sisävaloista oli vain akuilla toimivat päällä, koska virtakiskojännite oli kytketty pois em. sankarin takia.

----------


## GT8N

25.9.
Liikenne myöhästeli ~15.30 aikaan. Keskustan suuntaan jäi ajamatta ainakin yksi lähtö. Keskustaan mennyt juna tuli todella täyteen sekä asema-ajat olivat täten pidempiä. Rautatientorillakin pysähdys kesti 42.06 sekuntia. Melko pitkä metrolle.

Nokkajuna oli myös liikenteessä, oli hauska seurata ihmisten hämmästyneitä ilmeitä sekä säntäilyä, kun lyhyempi juna "yllätti".

28.9.
Pääsin vihdoin matkustamaan "kevytsaneeratulla" nokkajunalla. Mukava yllätys oli, että vaunuja ei ollut "pilattu" juuri ollenkaan. Kaikki oli suurin piirtein kuten ennenkin (hätäpuhelin päässä, muuntelemattomat kuulutukset, ei asemanäyttöjä, ruskeat päädyt). Muutosta olivat kilvet ja laput (Älä nojaa oviin, Invalideille ja vanhuksille jne.), jotka olivat vaihtuneet tarroihin, sekä vaunun numero, joka oli sisällä molemmissa päissä ristikulmissa.

----------


## MaZo

Vuorolistan mukaan nokkajuna on tänään kokonaisena, eli kolmen vaunuparin mittaisena liikenteessä.

Edit: Näyttää olleen myös eilen, keskiviikkona, liikenteessä.

----------


## aki

3:n vaunuparin Nokkajuna oli liikenteessä TO 29.10

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 3:n vaunuparin Nokkajuna oli liikenteessä TO 29.10


Se on tainnut olla miltei joka arkipäivä liikenteessä. Itse matkustin sellaisella ma 26.10. ja ti 27.10. Kummassakin tapauksessa lähtö RL klo 16:10.

----------


## HKL 85

tänään koko nokkajuna liikenteessä

----------


## Markku K

> tänään koko nokkajuna liikenteessä


Kylläkyllä.
Nokkajunakokonaisuutta* pidetään ajossa aina arkisin kun sen kaikki kolme vaunuparia ovat käytettävissä (siis eivät ole huollossa/korjauksessa). Ja "pedataan" vuoroon 14, jolloin juna lähtee aamulla varikolta ja palaa sinne kokonaisena, ei pätkittynä, iltapäiväruuhkan jälkeen.


*101-102 103-104 105-106

----------


## GT8N

> vuoroon 14


Olisiko mahdollista saada mitään listaa, jossa olisi kaikki vuorot, tai edes tuo vuoro 14?

Ps. Eilen oli mukava aamun piristys, kun kuljettaja kuulutti "Hyvää huomenta matkustajat ja hyvää päivänjatkoa".  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja siis aivan viime päivinä kuuluisa Nokkajuna on ollut kulussa numerojärjestyksessä 101+102+103+104+105+106. Bongaajille pienenä vihjeenä, että vuorolla 14 näyttää olevan Ruoholahdessa iltapäivällä ainakin lähdöt klo 15:10 ja 16:10. Se ajaa Mellunmäkeen.

----------


## Albert

> Olisiko mahdollista saada mitään listaa, jossa olisi kaikki vuorot, tai edes tuo vuoro 14?


Aivan, tuollainen tieto olisi perin toivottavaa.

----------


## Markku K

> Olisiko mahdollista saada mitään listaa, jossa olisi kaikki vuorot, tai edes tuo vuoro 14?


No ilman muuta on mahdollista  :Wink: 
Metroliikennejohtajan firmaamme luoman joukkoliikenneharrastajamyönteisyyden nimissä lista on tässä. Lähtöaika ja määränpää vuorolle 14 arkisin.
IK1	6:32:00   MM2
RL1	7:09:00	VS2
RL1	8:09:00	MM2
RL1	9:09:00	VS2
RL1	10:11:00	VS2
RL1	11:11:00	VS2
RL1	12:11:00	VS2
RL1	13:11:00	VS2
RL1	14:10:00	VS2
RL1	15:10:00	MM2
RL1	16:10:00	VS2
RL1	17:10:00	MM2
RL1	18:10:00	VS2 josta 3vp [nokkajuna] käännön kautta varikolle, v.14 jatkaa kahdella vaunuparilla (vuoroista 5 ja 9 pätkäistyt vaunuparit)
RL1	19:11:00	VS2
RL1	20:11:00	VS2
RL1	21:11:00	VS2
RL1	22:11:00	VS2
RL1	23:11:00	VS1

----------


## Albert

9.11.: Metron yhdysraidetta joko ajettu tai sitten ainakin urat puhdistettu!

----------


## MaZo

> 9.11.: Metron yhdysraidetta joko ajettu tai sitten ainakin urat puhdistettu!


Raiteentukemiskoneen tulemisesta on ollut puhetta, mutta ajankohdasta en ole varma. On siis joko tulossa lähiaikoina, tullut viime yönä, lähtenyt viime yönä tai lähdössä lähiaikoina. Ainakaan itselläni ei ole koneesta havaintoja varikolla.

Viime viikolla varikolle tuotiin hiomavaunu/-juna, jota varmaankin voi nähdä töissä tulevina öinä.

----------


## Chae-chu

En nyt keksinyt minne muuallekaan tämän linkkaisin:
Tyttö jäi ovien väliin, metronkuljettaja sai sakot. Mitäs mieltä jlf:läiset on tästä tuomiosta? Eikös tuon pitäisi olla tytön oma vika kun ryntäsi oville niiden ollessa jo menossa kiinni? Kuljettajallahan on aika rajattu näkyvyys laitureille eikä voi aina ihmispaljouden keskeltä huomata yksinäistä juoksentelijaa.

----------


## Albert

> Käräjäoikeus on tuominnut metrojunan kuljettajan ... liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta.


Mitähän lakia tässä on sovellettu? Onko metro rautatie? Jos on, niin ei kai ainakaan Tieliikennelakia. Kerokaa tietämättömälle!

----------


## vristo

Itse myös ensin hieman ihmettelin tuomiota, olihan tyttö kuitenkin juossut jo sulkeutuvien ovien väliin. Mutta tarkemmin pohdittuani asiaa, näkisin, että tuossa tuomiossa on ollut kyse nimenomaan siitä, että ko. kuljettaja lähti liikkeelle ennenkuin varmistui ovien kiinniolosta. Voiko oven tuntoreuna tässä tapauksessa tulkita oven olevan kiinni? Siis kuin jalka ja käsi on välissä? Olen ymmärtänyt tämänkin foorumin keskusteluista, että voi. 

Tämän tuomion myötä nähdään ja vahvistetaan se, kenelle kuuluu vastuu joukkoliikennevälineen kuljettamisesta sekä sen matkustajien turvallisuudesta viimekädessä. Kuljettaja ja vain kuljettaja on se kapteeni, joka nostetaan syytettyjen penkille kun jotain ikävää tapahtuu, oli liikenneväline mikä tahasa.  Vaikka kuljettajien turvana on nykyään paljon helpottavaa turvatekniikkaa, niin silti pitää katsoa peiliin omilla silmillään.

Helsingin metron pitkissä junissa se vaan ei taida aina riittää; peili kun on varsin rajallinen. Pitäisikö ottaa käytäntöön sama systeemi kuin esim. Tukholman tunnelbanassa, että kuljettaja tulee ulos kopistaan langallisen ovien käyttösysteemin kanssa. Liikkeelle lähtiessä sitten painetaan ensin matkustajien ovet kiinni ja mennään rauhallisesti omaan kuljettajatilaan, suljetaan sen ovi ensin ja sitten liikkeelle. M100-junissa se on tietysti hieman hankalaa "rakenteellisten puutteittensa" takia.

Mutta tämä tapaus sekä siitä seurannut oikeusprosessi on asia, jota on syytä pohtia myös metron automatisoinnin yhteydessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:08 ----------

Näin toimitaan Hongkongin MTR:ssa, vaikka se on niin sanottu "puoliautomaatti" eli kuljettaja sulkee ovet ja laittaa junan liikkeelle, jonka jälkeen juna hoitaa automatiikkansa avulla  itsensä seuraavalle asemalla.

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hong+Kong...a/MVI_0900.mp4

----------


## HKL 85

Kyseisessä Linkissä kylläkin mainittiin,että tytöllä oli jalka ja olkapäät oven välissä ja itse myöskin mietin että miten se edes on mahdollista?

----------


## Markku K

> Voiko oven tuntoreuna tässä tapauksessa tulkita oven olevan kiinni? Siis kuin jalka ja käsi on välissä? Olen ymmärtänyt tämänkin foorumin keskusteluista, että voi.


M100 oven tuntoreuna saattaa jättää ohuen esineen/raajan huomaamatta. M200 ovet ovat niin tiiviitä että välissä ei voi olla "edes sormea" jotta ovi lukkiutuisi.
M100 ovikäyttäytymisessä on huomattu myös sellaista, että ovien välistä yritetään tunkea kiinnimenneiden ovilehtien välistä matkustamoon; ovethan aukeavat käsin vetämällä 10-15cm. Tästä puheenaoleesta tapauksesta en kuitenkaan tiedä yksityiskohtia.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse myös ensin hieman ihmettelin tuomiota, olihan tyttö kuitenkin juossut jo sulkeutuvien ovien väliin. Mutta tarkemmin pohdittuani asiaa, näkisin, että tuossa tuomiossa on ollut kyse nimenomaan siitä, että ko. kuljettaja lähti liikkeelle ennenkuin varmistui ovien kiinniolosta. Voiko oven tuntoreuna tässä tapauksessa tulkita oven olevan kiinni? Siis kuin jalka ja käsi on välissä? Olen ymmärtänyt tämänkin foorumin keskusteluista, että voi.





> Kyseisessä Linkissä kylläkin mainittiin,että tytöllä oli jalka ja olkapäät oven välissä ja itse myöskin mietin että miten se edes on mahdollista?


Omakohtaista kokemusta on, että kyllä se vain on mahdollista. Minulla oli käden lisäksi vielä kassi junan ulkopuolella välin Siilitie - Itäkeskus. Tarinan opetus: vastoin luuloasi se piip-piip ei tarkoitakaan, että "juokse, vielä kun ehdit", eikä se metron ovi toimi kuten hissin ovi.

----------


## Albert

13.11.: Metrovarikolla kuormattiin Hkb-vaunuun Lemminkäinen Infran poravaunu.
(Kuva SRS-uutiset). Tälläköhän aloitetaan ajotunnelien poraukset Ruoholahdesta länteen.

----------


## Markku K

> 13.11.: Metrovarikolla kuormattiin Hkb-vaunuun Lemminkäinen Infran poravaunu.
> (Kuva SRS-uutiset). Tälläköhän aloitetaan ajotunnelien poraukset Ruoholahdesta länteen.


Tuolla laitteella porataan lujituspultitusten reiät nykyisen kääntöraiteen ja länsimetron ajotunneleiden väliin jäävään kallioseinämään. 600 pulttia. 
Itse ajotunnelia aletaan porailemaan isommalla vehkeellä aikanaan.

----------


## HKL 85

> Havainto Ke 29.7
> 
> Vaunuun 122 on asennettu välilasit/pleksit ovivälikköjen ja matkustamon väliin, lisäksi välilaseihin on kiinnitetty ilmeisesti mainostelineet jotka eivät kuitenkaan olleet vielä käytössä vaan olivat peitetty


Hesarissa 20.6.08 mainittiin HKL:n hankkivan satoja sähköisiä uutis-ja mainosnäyttöjä; Nr1-sarjan vaunuihin 2 kpl 19 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu,Nr2-sarjaan 3 kpl 19 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu,Vaurioihin 5 kpl 12 tuuman näyttöjä,Manneihin yksi 17 tuuman näyttö ja yksi 32 tuuman näyttö,100-sarjan metroihin 4 kpl 22 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu ja 200-sarjan vaunuihin 3 kpl 12 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu, että toivottavasti kyseiset telineet liittyvät tähän  :Wink:

----------


## GT8N

> Hesarissa 20.6.08 mainittiin HKL:n hankkivan satoja sähköisiä uutis-ja mainosnäyttöjä; Nr1-sarjan vaunuihin 2 kpl 19 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu,Nr2-sarjaan 3 kpl 19 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu,Vaurioihin 5 kpl 12 tuuman näyttöjä,Manneihin yksi 17 tuuman näyttö ja yksi 32 tuuman näyttö,100-sarjan metroihin 4 kpl 22 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu ja 200-sarjan vaunuihin 3 kpl 12 tuuman näyttöjä per vaunu, että toivottavasti kyseiset telineet liittyvät tähän


Niin kauan, kuin näytöissä kerrotaan matkustajille tarpeellisia tietoja, kuten vaihtoyhteyksiä, seuraavaa pysäkkiä tms., niin hyvä.

Jos näytöt puolestaan suoltavat jatkuvalla syötöllä tyhjänpäiväisiä mainoksia, niin vähemmän hyvä.

----------


## HKL 85

> Niin kauan, kuin näytöissä kerrotaan matkustajille tarpeellisia tietoja, kuten vaihtoyhteyksiä, seuraavaa pysäkkiä tms., niin hyvä.
> 
> Jos näytöt puolestaan suoltavat jatkuvalla syötöllä tyhjänpäiväisiä mainoksia, niin vähemmän hyvä.


Unohdin mainita,että kyseisissä näytöissä kuvamateriaali sisältää 40% joukkoliikennetietoutta, 20% uutisia ja säätiedotteita,ja loput 40% mainoksia(koko materiaali siis still-kuvina).Joukkoliikennetietous tässä tapauksessa ilmaisee matkustajille seuraavan pysäkin, kertoo pysäkkien vaihtoyhteyksistä ja tiedottaa liikenteen mahdllisista poikkeusjärjestelyistä. Ja kyseisten näyttöjen pitäisi olla asennettuina vuoden 2010 loppuun mennessä

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Bussin moottoritilassa syttynyt palo on tyhjentänyt Kampin keskuksen Helsingissä illalla. Puoli seitsemältä syttynyt palo synnytti runsaasti savua keskuksen terminaalitasolle, jonka poliisi eristi pikaisesti.





> Kampin metroasema pysyi auki savusta huolimatta, mutta metroon pääsi vain Ruoholahden puoleisesta sisäänkäynnistä.


Seuraavaksi varmaan Ruoholahti joudutaan sulkemaan heinäsirkkalaumojen takia.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Seuraavaksi varmaan Ruoholahti joudutaan sulkemaan heinäsirkkalaumojen takia.


Länsimetron alkupamaus ensiviikolla pelästyttää paikalliset rotat ja ne ryntäävät pakokauhun vallassa laumoittain Ruoholahden asemalle ja hätäpäissään purevat kaikkia vastaantulijoita.

----------


## GT8N

25.12.

Metroliikennehän käynnistyi joulupäivänä vasta puloiltapäivin. Lähdin Ruoholahdesta ensimmäisellä vuorolla, joka oli määrä lähteä 11.26. Vuoro lähti "väärän puolen" raiteelta, sillä itäänmenevien raiteilla odotti toinen runko vielä valot pimeänä. Metro lähtikin 11.21, ja ehti vaihtamaan jo oikeanpuoleiselle raiteelle. Juna pysähtyi tunneliin ja kuljettaja kuulutti, että "lähdimme vahingossa etujassa, palaamme vielä Ruoholahteen". Tämän jälkeen juna muitta mutkitta peruutti ruoholahteen ja lähti oikeana lähtöaikana.

----------

